# too much meds?



## Michael NYC (Oct 27, 2003)

I was just recently diagnosed w/IBS-C and am thrilled that I can finally start treating it. I'm doing yoga and excercise, which I'm sure will help in the long term, but in the meantime, drugs are the main source of relief for me.My pyschiatrist has me taking xanax in the morning, and valium when necessary -- but I don't want to end up taking all of these pills for years -- that can't be good for me.Anyone have ideas other than meds? Or any insight?Thanks!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Michael, I did not want to take any meds but it is the best thing that have worked for me. There is also hypnotherapy, CBT and changes in diet.


----------

